# Easy recipe for very new soap maker



## Sexymess (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi, I made a batch lastnight. It is a disaster. It smells Gross and I made a hot process but didn't know I was doing it. It is in the molds and soft still. I just want to make a bar of soap that will make me feel like I can do this. 
I have canoila oil, coconut oil, olive oil. 
I have a phone app that I use, it does the same thing as the soap cal.


----------



## Susie (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi!  If you are not opposed to animal fats, go get some lard and castor oil.  Both are at Walmart, the lard is down the baking aisle, and the castor oil is in the pharmacy by the laxatives.

Then make you a batch like this:

Lard 65%
Olive Oil 15%
Coconut Oil 15%
Castor Oil 5%
Superfat 5%

Use cold process.  Don't use the crock pot.


----------



## Sexymess (Mar 24, 2017)

Ok I will. Thank you. I'll let you know how it goes.

We have vegetable lard here?? Crisco?


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you are going to use a hard vegetable oil like Crisco I would up the olive oil to try and keep the fatty acid profile similar to the recipe Susie suggested. Make sure you are getting the all vegetable Crisco since it sounds like you do not want pig lard ( manteca).

There is a link to soapcalc in the beginners section. Please take the time to use it. It saves time and trouble in the long run.

Weigh everything carefully and separately and then combine. Wear PPE's ( gloves and goggles) when handling lye or raw soap batter.

Be extra careful combining your lye and water. Do not breath the fumes.

Welcome to the forum!

 I want you to soap safely and successfully this time.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 24, 2017)

Soap queen on youtube have a good 4 part beginner tutorial on how to make cold process soap. Part 1 can be found here...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6ttCSrLJI&list=PLAADF6209996265D2[/ame]


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 24, 2017)

Sexymess said:


> Hi, I made a batch lastnight. It is a disaster. It smells Gross and I made a hot process but didn't know I was doing it. It is in the molds and soft still. I just want to make a bar of soap that will make me feel like I can do this.
> I have canoila oil, coconut oil, olive oil.
> I have a phone app that I use, it does the same thing as the soap cal.


Hiya Sexy! I think it would be most helpful to let the group analyze what went sideways on the batch you made. Where did you get your recipe? Can you post it here? You don't know yet whether you have a nice batch of soap or not. The fact that it is still soft, indicates a high % of liquid oils -- give it some time -- it may be just fine. Really! If it smells "gross", the fragrance may just need a chance to "bloom". You really don't know what you have at this point. Wait for a couple of weeks before you do anything, and by all means, don't trash it. We like saving disasters!


----------



## Sexymess (Mar 24, 2017)

I didn't use a recipe. I just put the oils I had in my soap calculator until I got the levels up to the right lather and creaminess I wanted. What went side ways was I didn't know what I was doing. #4, dd, woke up and sorta left it to
"Cook"


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 24, 2017)

Did you save the info from the calc? What you entered in it is your recipe.  What oils did you use? And if you didn't save it, if you can guesstimate percentage for them, it would help. Based on your comment about the oils you have, I am assuming you used coconut, olive and canola. Unless you used a lot of coconut, it will be soft for quite a while.


----------



## Susie (Mar 24, 2017)

No Crisco.  Not good for soap.  Not at all the same thing.

Try using the recipe.  Those numbers don't tell the whole story.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 25, 2017)

The recipe Susie shared is very close to the first recipe I did! It is a beautiful soap I'm looking forward to trying once it cures. 

Soaping 101 also has a great beginner's video to watch along with the Soap Queen videos Kamahido shared. Both do a good walk through.

https://youtu.be/qWnqXTqZTvU


----------



## Susie (Mar 25, 2017)

Just be aware that you don't have to use BrambleBerry products to have a good soap.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 25, 2017)

Susie said:


> Just be aware that you don't have to use BrambleBerry products to have a good soap.




Ditto this! I find her recipe's goal aim at selling tons of her oil product. Nothing wrong with that, she's a  shop owner after all; just it's not the only way to a good even great recipe .


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 25, 2017)

Susie said:


> Just be aware that you don't have to use BrambleBerry products to have a good soap.



Agreed! There are a lot of good ways to get your taste of soap making without breaking the bank up front. In the beginning it's probably easier to hit the grocery store or bulk food store to find out what you like. You can also infuse things like Tumeric, Nutmeg, Paprika and activated charcoal in oil, to play with using colorants instead of buying a bunch of micas. The colors are earthy, but it saves buying a bunch of products while learning. 

Thanks to the tips people shared here, most of my soaping equipment came from the dollar store. 

Fragrance oils recommended in cold process soaping are probably going to be the big splurge for me.. But I haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## ibct1969 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm a beginning soaper too.  I started with the recipes from Soap Queen, and paid a pretty penny for the oils and butters in the recipes from there.  After joining the group, I tried using some of the 'simpler' recipes I found here, including Susie's above.  When comparing the 'expensive' bars with the 'less expensive' bars (using coconut oil, lard, pure olive oil, castor oil and not much else) the bars with the less expensive ingredients were MUCH better.  Seriously.  I was surprised.  Really, all of those fancy ingredients may impress potential buyers if the bars are being sold at a craft fair or something (I was one of those buyers in the past!) but for home use, the bars are great for cleaning the bod and will not strip.  I give them to friends, and they LOVE THEM.  I live in Colorado where it's dry as all heck sometimes and since I switched to using handmade soaps, my skin barely needs lotion anymore.  Try Susie's recipe.  You won't be sorry and neither will your wallet!


----------



## Sexymess (Mar 25, 2017)

Where do I get the lard? Do I make it from pig fat?


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes- lard is made from pig fat, but you don't have to render it from the raw material yourself if you have a Walmart nearby. I buy my already-rendered-ready-to-use lard either from Walmart or my local grocery store. It's on the shelves of both places right next to where cooking oils are stocked. Some folks, depending on where they live, are not able to find it in their local grocery stores, but all the Walmarts across the country (USA) should stock it.


IrishLass


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 25, 2017)

Sexymess said:


> Where do I get the lard? Do I make it from pig fat?



I found my lard in the baking section of the grocery store. But depending on the store,  sometimes it hides in the cooking oils or ethnic foods sections.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 25, 2017)

I have found lard in both the baking section, by the oils, and in the refrigerated meat section by the bacon and sausage - in the same store. I usually buy lard at Walmart as it is a lower price.


----------



## Sexymess (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh boy, I feel silly. I just looked up lard at Walmart. Yup! Pig fat. I am so excited to make some soap tonight. Kids are going to bed on time.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 26, 2017)

also check out places like Big Lots if you have one close. You can get oils and such at cheaper prices at times. Found Grapeseed and Sunflower oils in addition to the best prices I can find for Olive there.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 26, 2017)

Russianwolf said:


> also check out places like Big Lots if you have one close. You can get oils and such at cheaper prices at times. Found Grapeseed and Sunflower oils in addition to the best prices I can find for Olive there.




Grapeseed oil and regular sunflower oil are not that good it use in soap.  More than 15% total of either one lends to DOS. 

If the sunflower is high oleic then it is fine to use just like olive oil.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 26, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> Grapeseed oil and regular sunflower oil are not that good it use in soap.  More than 15% total of either one lends to DOS.
> 
> If the sunflower is high oleic then it is fine to use just like olive oil.



But $5 for 34 ounce bottles of extra virgin olive oil. 

The grapeseed was a smaller bottle for $5 and the sunflower was about 34 ounces too for $5 without going to my shop. Nice to have to experiment with.


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2017)

Big Lots has cheap coconut oil.  Very cheap!

I did not have good results from their olive oil.  It may be that I am so accustomed to the results I get from the Daily Chef Olive Oil that I am prejudiced, though.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Susie said:


> Big Lots has cheap coconut oil.  Very cheap!
> 
> I did not have good results from their olive oil.  It may be that I am so accustomed to the results I get from the Daily Chef Olive Oil that I am prejudiced, though.



What I saw, I could get cheaper coconut oil from Amazon.


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2017)

I got this (102 oz)for $12, and they have larger ones for the same price.  I just did not get there when they had it.  I will be going back week after next.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 26, 2017)

Russianwolf said:


> What I saw, I could get cheaper coconut oil from Amazon.



I bought the Snappy CO at about $20 per gallon from Amazon for about a year then suddenly started having problems with trace and DOS. Since the biggest DOS batches were 100% CO laundry soap, I had to suspect the CO. I found the Big Lots CO for $12.00 per gallon and have had no more DOS problems (not to mention the big decrease in cost). Bottom line for me: Big Lots is much cheaper and has been more reliable.

On a side note about Big Lots CO, I recently stopped in to stock up and found the same CO for the same price but it's only 102 oz as opposed to 128 oz. I wonder if they're intentionally lowering the quantity realizing how popular it is? It's still a better deal especially since there's no shipping or tax (we don't pay tax on food in my area).


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 27, 2017)

You guys are lucky. My local Big Lots seems to only have either 16 or 32 ounce Coconut oils.


----------



## Susie (Mar 27, 2017)

If you are not proficient at reading shelf tags, ask an employee if they carry larger amounts.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 27, 2017)

I buy 50 lb of lard in Cash and Carry, and divide it into containers or freezer bags and freeze,  then take out as much as I need.


----------



## Susie (Mar 27, 2017)

Unfortunately, the deep south never heard of Cash and Carry.  Otherwise, I would be the first in line for a 50 lb block.  As it is, I am worried that I can't find any more 25 lb pails at HEB until Christmas.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 27, 2017)

Susie said:


> Unfortunately, the deep south never heard of Cash and Carry.  Otherwise, I would be the first in line for a 50 lb block.  As it is, I am worried that I can't find any more 25 lb pails at HEB until Christmas.



Yeah I have been trying to find a restaurant supply company to get stuff from since I moved here - but so far all I find are equipment stores.  I need to find a local bakery and ask them I guess.


----------



## WeaversPort (Mar 27, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> Yeah I have been trying to find a restaurant supply company to get stuff from since I moved here - but so far all I find are equipment stores.  I need to find a local bakery and ask them I guess.



I'll admit I don't know much about where everything is in Louisiana, but what about LA Fountain Supply or something like LAMM Foodservice? I imagine for LAMM you might need a customer account though, but who knows.. You might be able to find someone friendly. 

I did, however, find Pelican Wholesale in Monroe. They might be a membership like Sam's Club though. 

I found this site that has some independent food co-ops, but again.. I don't know if it is helpful if the location ends up being 7 hours from you.. 

http://www.littlehouseliving.com/bulk-coop-national-list.html


----------



## earlene (Apr 3, 2017)

Often to purchase from Wholesale Restaurant Supply houses, one has to own or represent a business such as a Restaurant.  As such you are eligible to forego paying tax on purchases because you later tax your own customers.  But in the Cash & Carry stores of the bigger Food Service companies, they often open up the stores to non-businesses, too.  Non-profits that hold fund-raisers such as Spaghetti Feeds and such are also eligible to purchase tax free in such Cash & Carry stores.  In all cases, they are required to provide their Tax ID number every time they make a purchase, of course.

I do believe that as a Soap Maker who sells (if you do sell), you may also qualify as a customer for wholesale supplies in the same way (for oils you will use in soaping) if you have a business license with a Tax ID number and so forth.  Opening an account in order to buy supplies in bulk and to save having to pay double tax certainly is worth it in the long run.

LA Fountain states on the website it is Cash N Carry and no membership is required.

Pelican does require a customer account, but as I said, it is well worth it if it saves you money in the long run. The account application is on their website.

I like Cash & Carry stores.  When we had a restaurant we had our supplies delivered so didn't need to use the Cash & Carry stores that much.  Since closing the restaurant, however, I have noticed that but the numbers of Cash & Carry stores in my area have dwindled and before that the hours of operation dwindled.

I apologize for my off-topic post, but it is in response to the past 2 or 3 posts in the thread.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> Thanks to the tips people shared here, most of my soaping equipment came from the dollar store.


Brilliant! :clap:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2017)

Russianwolf said:


> also check out places like Big Lots if you have one close. You can get oils and such at cheaper prices at times. Found Grapeseed and Sunflower oils in addition to the best prices I can find for Olive there.


TIP: Do take care buying cheap Olive Oil. More likely than not, it is adulterated and it can skew your recipe. I lost 6 months of sales because I didn't know my olive oil was adulterated. Mike Lawson at Soapers Choice brought it to my attention and offered to test my oils -- one from a local supplier and one from a natural grocers store. BOTH tested to have the same SAP value as soy oil. YIKES!

HTH   fingerwagging​


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2017)

For quality and value, I order my oils from Soapers Choice out of Chicago. Their inventory is huge and they now carry cosmetic oils/butters/Ewax, etc. Shipping from IL to CO is reasonable. I try to order 4 gallons of different oils at a time to get the best price. Check them out:

https://soaperschoice.com/product-list-2

For small bottles of so-called "exotic" oils, i.e. almond, avocado, grapeseed, sesame, etc., see if your local grocery stores carry Spectrum brand. They are also a reliable suppier, IMO and IME


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2017)

earlene said:


> I apologize for my off-topic post, but it is in response to the past 2 or 3 posts in the thread.


:clap:   Thank you for posting that, Earlene. I appreciate it. However, I've changed. I've fallen into that bad habit... my mama always says, "If you can't fight 'em, join 'em!" LOL I used to care that good info would get lost, as in "buried", in a thread like this one. (Not to mention adding unnecessarily to the length of the thread.) I just don't worry about it any more. If the Mods don't care, why should we? Yes?

Now what was the subject? heheheh

I also apologize for the Hijack. :mrgreen:   'Nuff said.


----------



## Sexymess (Apr 4, 2017)

I made my first batch and second batch. Both has soad ash :-( second batch I used a different recipe. It traced too fast and is starting to crumble. I have been reading up on rebatching only because I used organic ingredients. But I may just leave it since it is just for us. For now. Iam feeling discouraged. But I am soldering on. Waiting on an order so I can make something again. I have some melt and pour and that really helps me when my cp goes to the dogs. I will not give
Up.
Thank you for all the tips
I guess I need to practice. Oh I also bought one of the books. The everything soap
Making book. I love it!!
First pic 
Is my third batch with very bad said ash. This picture was taken just out of the mold. 
Second pic is my second batch done in a Pringles mold I made. A little soad ash on these ones.
Third is my awful first batch, my acctidental hp. I used scent and I can't
Stand them. They are being turned into laundry soap. Except
The Iam keeping to make the occasion lol and that's me out side with my safety gear about to do the lye


----------



## Susie (Apr 4, 2017)

Sexymess said:


> I made my first batch and second batch. Both has soad ash :-( second batch I used a different recipe. It traced too fast and is starting to crumble. I have been reading up on rebatching only because I used organic ingredients. But I may just leave it since it is just for us. For now. Iam feeling discouraged. But I am soldering on. Waiting on an order so I can make something again. I have some melt and pour and that really helps me when my cp goes to the dogs. I will not give
> Up.
> Thank you for all the tips
> I guess I need to practice. Oh I also bought one of the books. The everything soap
> ...



Soda ash is a fact of my life.  I just wait until I get ready to unmold it, wash the top of the loaf, and move on.  If the soap is for us or my immediate family, I don't even bother.  Everyone knows that is the true mark of hand made soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 4, 2017)

I think those look pretty good for a your first, second, and third tries, Sexy! And the pic clearly indicates how you got your nickname... very beguiling, my dear. The Mona Lisa ain't got nothin' on you! LOL   Keep up the good work!


----------

